# Home made camo pics



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hard to tell what it looks like with that low res picture, just looks like you have a burlap sack on.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Actualy....Burlap is an earth-tone, so it wold probably blend in reasonably well. Not to mention it helps to cover u your Human smell, and is verry warm!....itschy as all get-out though. :-?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That looks pretty good!!!


----------



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

Well this pic was taken at 15 yards. I had to crop it and reduce the size of the file to put it on this site. The clothing is a tan sweet shirt and a pair of cargo pants I got at target for both for $10. I got some fabric markers, fabric paint, and some dye. I first try to dye it. that did not work that well. the dyes bleed. I then used the markers to draw in some fine lines. Then painted in the darker lines on the sweet shirt. I did not like the fabric paints. You have to heat sink them with a iron and it gives the paint a texture. almost like a iron on patch. Pants are made with dye and markers. No paint. I was able to cover alot of area with the markers in vary little time, unlike the paint. The clothing is all cotton so it is vary quiet. I bought the clothing in big sizes so I could put it on over my warmer close. I wanted to see how these patterns worked out befor I was going to buy some of the skyline or asat camo. now I think I will just make my own. to see the unedited pic click here...http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/viewalbum.php?n=3637#3637


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol......nice sack


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

JFarsdale

I can just see that you have legs. The way you extended the pattern from one leg onto the other gives it the appearance of a single appendage. Perhaps that will disguise the human bipedal locomotion capabilities. Although I am sure the picture doesn't do it justice, it looks to me as if it would work fine as a skyline camo.


----------

